# Where is everyone getting their rivets? Cutlery - Corbet and such?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2016)

Man these thing are like buying gold....where is everyone getting theirs from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 27, 2016)

Try this vendor. http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php


----------



## Wildthings (May 27, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Try this vendor. http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php


Hey I was there just last Friday!


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 28, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Hey I was there just last Friday!



I was there this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 28, 2016)

Just picked some up from Texasknife...thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Try this vendor. http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php



Step drill bits!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2016)

I stole a bunch from @robert flynt shop when he wasn't looking. Cheap as you can get

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 28, 2016)

Pop's knife supply.David has a machine that makes them and his prices are good.


----------



## robert flynt (May 28, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I stole a bunch from @robert flynt shop when he wasn't looking. Cheap as you can get


I thought Pop miss counted when I bought them, now I know what happened!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider (May 31, 2016)

Sssshhhh, sssshhh...make your own


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 31, 2016)

ok ok ok let me know how to make my own would somebody?


----------



## robert flynt (May 31, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> ok ok ok let me know how to make my own would somebody?


A mini lathe, tap and dye and you are ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 31, 2016)

ok....my lathes won't go that small .... unless i use a collet bit .... good idea thanks


----------

